# Warranty Claims



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just to let ya'll know (although you may already)...

Talked to our Dealer's "warranty guy" today about the peeling decals (which will be fixed under warranty) and the 'pin hole' in the rear slide roof.

We discussed that I would be caulking it with the Di-cor sealant (that you guys AND the dealer's service center recommended) and that I didn't need them to do anything about it but did, at least, want to put it on record with them in case there was some future problem. His response was that it's not a matter of putting them on record - its Keystone that needs to be advised and he specifically asked for pictures of that, as well, so that he can forward them onto Keystone, WITH a note that the dealer  advised me to use the Di-cor ... for future reference if needed. (I'll certainly take photos of the repair job, as well.)

Sooooo, your advice to many of us to be sure we put our dealers on notice re: any issues that may come up DURING the Warranty period (even if they don't actually need to do anything...yet) is, of course, good advice but its only Part 1. Part 2 is ensuring that your report to the dealer is, in fact, passed on to Keystone in a timely manner. I'll be looking to get a copy of the letter/e:mail he sends on to Keystone.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

You could always just make a copy of the letter, and cc: it Keystone yourself, but I think for the most part, with a few exceptions, the dealerships are going to try to do right by you. After all, they want you to come back in a few years for that 5'er.

Tim


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Here is some free marginal legal advice...

Let me sum up 21000 laws written that pertain to warranty work --

ANYTHING THAT YOU DO TO THE TRAILER WHILE IT IS STILL COVERED UNDER THE ORIGINAL WARRANTY, VOIDS SAID WARRANTY.

So -- if you fix that pin hole yourself and the trailer later develops a problem near the pin hole or the repair of said pin hole does not work, or is exacerbated by you, you are legally out of luck.

The warranty is NOT with the dealer but with the makers of the Outback. If the warrantors of the Outback give you permission in writing to seal the pin hole yourself and then to also add a compound that they also approve, then you may have a leg to stand on...

but -- BUT -- normally this is how it goes... plaintiff A makes some repairs. Later plaintiff A brings the trailer in for some additional repairs or because the original repairs that the Plaintiff A attempted did not hold, the dealer calls Keystone for permission for reimbursement to perform warranty work and mentions that previous non warranty repairs had been performed by an non-authorized service person.. the odd are Outback or Keystone will tell you SORRY.

So that is why I suggest that you get as much warranty work done by the AUTHORIZED repair center as you canâ€¦

Heck â€" technically making most mods to trailers can void the warranty if Outback really wanted to push the subjecta


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Wow. You guys are still under warranty? You really are newbies!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Ghosty said:


> Here is some free marginal legal advice...
> 
> Let me sum up 21000 laws written that pertain to warranty work --
> 
> ...


Sooooo - ignore the dealer's "go ahead", keep the duct tape covering the hole, and make them do it when it goes in for the re-decaling.....I can do that! (sure we can use the spare Di-cor sealant on other things eventually....







) Thx Ghosty.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

YES -- get the dealer to look at it ... now one thing that you can do if the hole gets worse is "emergency" repairs and those normally don't void the warranty .. but do get it in soon...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Wow. You guys are still under warranty? You really are newbies!
> [snapback]96943[/snapback]​


Not all of us are old school
















Thor


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Thor said:


> NDJollyMon said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. You guys are still under warranty? You really are newbies!
> ...


Some of us haven't even done our Field Practicum, yet!

Update on Pinhole repair: The dealer will be doing it. Dropping Puff off on the way HOME from our 1st weekend "Field Practicum"


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Wolfie,

Another reason for getting the dealer to perform any warranty repair, instead of doing it yourself, is that you have already paid for them to do it (in the purchase of the trailer). Part of the price Keystone charges - be it you or the dealer - is to cover any expected warranty service. If you do not take advantage of that, you have paid for a service you did not receive.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Wolfie,
> 
> Another reason for getting the dealer to perform any warranty repair, instead of doing it yourself, is that you have already paid for them to do it (in the purchase of the trailer). Part of the price Keystone charges - be it you or the dealer - is to cover any expected warranty service. If you do not take advantage of that, you have paid for a service you did not receive.
> 
> ...


Excellent point.







I should have thought of that... 'cept the hitch wasn't even on when the pinhole was found and figuring out how to get it to them was more of a hassle than the cost-balance consideration. Besides - hey - its not my job! KB is the financial analyst!!!!

Of course, as Ghosty so eloquently pointed out, I'm NOT an authorized Service Center







(who knew?







) so could have really ended up ...in a fix... so to speak. OBers.com to the rescue !!!!

All should now be peachy...presuming the dealer handles his end (and I'm expecting great things there







).


----------

